

Yahoo Open Hack (Day) NYC Oct 9-10  - sh1mmer
http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/4417074/

======
aditya
Registration link here: <http://www.hackday.org/> or
<http://icanhaz.com/yahoohacknyc>

